# Bait around greenup



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey all you greenup guys, besides me lol

Where are you getting your minnows, anywhere close...I always make a run north to paint creek and stock up, but someone said there is a bait shop close to greenup now that keeps minnows all winter....HELP me please


----------



## Dm32 (Mar 2, 2011)

Big cat bait shack on 140 2 miles past ashley corner 20minutes from the dam has minnows all year
Has any supplies you will need. Nice little shop 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

how far from 52? or how close to Gampps? Thanks


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

You probably mean Fishercreekrick's place 5 minutes past the dam
DMS bait&tackle
168 SR827
606-473-9764
Turn left off the bridge on 23 and it's on the right WELL MARKED
Georges' address at Big Cat
6793 SR140


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

Yep, DMS is closer to Greenup, and Rick is an active poster/tutor on this board 

Big Cat is about 5 minutes past Gampps and carry minnows all year long for $1 a dozen. 

I always go to Big Cat cause it's 1 mile from my house, but I stop at DMS when I can.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

terryit3 said:


> Big Cat is about 5 minutes past Gampps and carry *minnows all year long for $1 a dozen. *
> 
> YOU SAID
> ONE (1) Dollar a DOZEN??? I'd give him ALL of my business too!
> ...


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

We only have the 2 shops around and we usually need what walmart or someone has to offer. So George at Big Cat and Rick at DMS like to take care of us. A big bonus is they both love to river fish so they know exactly what we need. They have both even brought us tackle to the river. Now what kind of service is that?? I think George sells nightcrawlers $1.25


----------

